

Music aggregation algorithm tracking trending music amongst influencers - robertronaldson
http://whitelist.io

======
ewinters123
Wondering where they pull the data for this? Youtube? Soundcloud? Twitter????

------
window5
Looks like this could be a real gamechanger for the music industry!

------
robertronaldson
We pull from all three.

